# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Χρονοδιακόπτης για ηλεκτροπόντα!

## midakos

Καλησπερίζω την ομάδα, χρόνια πολλά με υγεία πάνω απ όλα  :Smile: 
Λοιπόν, μπαίνω στο θέμα. Καθώς ο φούρνος μικροκυμμάτων μας άφησε χρόνους είπα να κάνω κι εγώ μια απόπειρα για ηλεκτροπόντα. Θέλω όμως να προσθέσω ένα κύκλωμα το οποίο όταν πατώ το διακόπτη θα έχει 1sec καθυστέρηση(σταθερός χρόνος). Έπειτα θα οπλίζει ένα ρελέ συνδεδεμένο στο πρωτεύων του Μ/Σ για χρόνο μεταβαλλόμενο (0-10sec) και έπειτα θα απενεργοποιείται το ρελέ εως ότου ξαναπατηθεί ο διακόπτης κ.ο.κ.
Σκέφτηκα με 555, έκανα μια απόπειρα αλλα παρατηρώ ότι πρώτα έχω το on time και μετά το off ενώ εγώ τα θέλω ανάποδα (ασταθή πολυδονητή δλδ εφτιαξα).
Σκέφτηκα μια λύση. Άν φτιάξω 2 κυκλώματα με 555, το πρώτο για καθυστέρηση 1sec, οπλίζει 1 ρελέ από το οποίο μέσω της nc επαφής οδηγώ το δεύτερο timer (χρόνος κολλήματος), οπότε όσο είναι ενεργοποιημένο το 1ο timmer δεν θα οπλίζει το 2ο άρα ούτε και το 2ο ρελέ άρα δεν θα έχω ρεύμα στην έξοδο. 
Βέβαια έτσι θα χρειαστώ τα διπλά υλικά, γιαυτό σκέφτηκα πρίν τα πάρω να ρωτήσω τα τζιμάνια εδω μέσα για καμια λύση  :Smile: .
Κάθε πρόταση αποδεκτή, εκτός από μΕ γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα από προγραμματισμό.
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας, και πάλι Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερίζω την ομάδα, χρόνια πολλά με υγεία πάνω απ όλα 
> Λοιπόν, μπαίνω στο θέμα. Καθώς ο φούρνος μικροκυμμάτων μας άφησε χρόνους είπα να κάνω κι εγώ μια απόπειρα για ηλεκτροπόντα. Θέλω όμως να προσθέσω ένα κύκλωμα το οποίο όταν πατώ το διακόπτη θα έχει 1sec καθυστέρηση(σταθερός χρόνος). Έπειτα θα οπλίζει ένα ρελέ συνδεδεμένο στο πρωτεύων του Μ/Σ για χρόνο μεταβαλλόμενο (0-10sec) και έπειτα θα απενεργοποιείται το ρελέ εως ότου ξαναπατηθεί ο διακόπτης κ.ο.κ.
> Σκέφτηκα με 555, έκανα μια απόπειρα αλλα παρατηρώ ότι πρώτα έχω το on time και μετά το off ενώ εγώ τα θέλω ανάποδα (ασταθή πολυδονητή δλδ εφτιαξα).
> Σκέφτηκα μια λύση. Άν φτιάξω 2 κυκλώματα με 555, το πρώτο για καθυστέρηση 1sec, οπλίζει 1 ρελέ από το οποίο μέσω της nc επαφής οδηγώ το δεύτερο timer (χρόνος κολλήματος), οπότε όσο είναι ενεργοποιημένο το 1ο timmer δεν θα οπλίζει το 2ο άρα ούτε και το 2ο ρελέ άρα δεν θα έχω ρεύμα στην έξοδο. 
> Βέβαια έτσι θα χρειαστώ τα διπλά υλικά, γιαυτό σκέφτηκα πρίν τα πάρω να ρωτήσω τα τζιμάνια εδω μέσα για καμια λύση .
> Κάθε πρόταση αποδεκτή, εκτός από μΕ γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα από προγραμματισμό.
> Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας, και πάλι Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας!!!



Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία. Μία φορά ασχολήθηκα στη ζωή μου με ηλεκτροπόντα και να σου πω ότι κατ αρχήν χρειάζεσαι χρονικό που να έχει και υποδιαιρέσεις του δευτερόλεπτου δηλαδή εννοώ ότι άνετα μπορεί να χρειαστείς 1.5 sec ή 1.3 sec .Και το δεύτερο είναι ότι δεν έχω δει καμία ηλεκτροπόντα με ρελέ αλλά μόνο με θυρίστορ ισχύος.Μάλον ο ρελές θα χαλάσει πολύ γρήγορα και θα σε αποτρέψουν οι βλάβες από το να συνεχίσεις την κατασκευή σου.Μελέτησέ το λίγο καλύτερα. Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## midakos

Ρελέ σκέφτομαι για το πρωτεύων, όπου έχω μικρό ρεύμα και μεγάλη τάση. Στο δευτερεύον με τέτοια ρεύματα δεν πλησιάζεις με ρελέ, εκτός αν θες να το δεις φλαμπέ :Lol: !

----------


## midakos

Επίσης για τον χρονοδιακόπτη δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και τόσο τα δέκατα γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς ερασιτεχνική θα είναι, οπότε κάθε ακρίβεια έχει πάει περίπατο.

----------


## lepouras

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=67343&page=4 
είναι με ένα 555. το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι η χρονοκαθυστέρηση.

----------


## midakos

Ευχαριστώ γιάννη, ωραίο το κύκλωμα και μάλλον σ αυτό θα καταλήξω (το πιθανότερο γιατί είμαι και άσχετος  :Tongue2: ). Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι τελευταίο. Υπάρχει τρόπος να βλέπω σε ενα 7segment τον χρόνο τον οποίο έχω ορίσει με το ποτενσιόμετρο. Φαντάζομαι οτι θα γίνεται με μΕ αλλά απο προγραμματισμό...μαύρη ειν' η νύχτα στα βουνά, μαύρη και στην κοζάνη..!!

----------


## DiViDi

Καλημερα και Χρονια Πολλα

Δες και αυτο  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=73400
Πολυ χαμηλο κοστος και ευκολη κατασκευη.

Δημητρης

----------


## midakos

> Καλημερα και Χρονια Πολλα
> 
> Δες και αυτο  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=73400
> Πολυ χαμηλο κοστος και ευκολη κατασκευη.
> 
> Δημητρης



Δημήτρη είναι όντως ωραία κατασκευή, όμως ψάχνω κάτι πολύ πιο απλό.!

Λοιπόν, δοκίμασα στο προγραμματάκι με το 555 το μονοσταθή πολυδονητή, για να το αντιγράψω. Το έκανα στο ISIS όμως με το που ενεργοποιώ την προσομοίωση ενεργοποιείται και η έξοδος χωρίς να πατήσω κάν το μπουτόν, και δεν σβήνει ποτέ.

Οι αντιστάσεις είναι με βάση t on 1-11sec.
Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ..!!
555 timer.PNG

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΥΤΣΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα πολυδονητη μιας βολης (schmit trigger) με ρυθμιζομενο χρονο.Καπου εχω ενα σχεδιακι.θα το βρω και θα στο ανεβασω.

----------


## midakos

Πωω τι μου θύμησες... Ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές, ωραιότατο μάθημα αν και ΤΕΙ Ηλεκτρολογίας που δυστυχώς το καταργήσανε (ευτυχώς εγώ το πρόλαβα). Από εκεί κόλλησα το "μικρόβιο" με τις πλακέτες. 
Ήταν η πρώτη κατασκευή που κάναμε.
Αυτός όμως δεν είναι συγκριτής κατωφλίου? δεν θυμάμαι να είχαμε ρυθμιστή χρόνου, παρα μόνο 2 trimmers που ορίζανε το άνω και κάτω κατώφλι.

----------


## midakos

Τελικά γίνεται και με schmit triger να έχεις μεταβλητό χρόνο?

----------


## spiroscfu

στο triger θέλουμε την Vcc, 
και ενεργοποιείτε όταν την κάνουμε low (δηλ. θέλεις μια pullup στο σχέδιο σου, από τον πιν2 προς την Vcc) 

δες και αυτό 
mS.jpg

----------


## midakos

σπύρο αυτό το είχα δοκιμάσει στο ISIS αλλα δεν μου δούλευε δεν ξέρω γιατί, έβγαζε μόνο τον πολύ μικρό χρόνο και όχι τον μεγαλύτερο όταν κλείνεις τον διακόπτη στον C5. Εγώ ψάχνω ενα χρονοδιακόπτη 1-10sec περίπου που να δίνει απλά ένα παλμό με ρυθμιζόμενο χρόνο.

----------


## spiroscfu

κάτι δεν θα έκανες σωστά και εγώ στο isis το δοκίμασα,

μάλλον θέλεις δυο 555 για την δουλεία που θέλεις να κάνεις,
αλλά γιατί θέλεις ρυθμιζόμενο χρόνο στην αρχή ??


πολύ ποιο απλά γίνεται όταν πατήσεις το μπουτόν να γίνεται hi η έξοδος του για τον χρόνο που εσύ θέλεις

----------


## midakos

τελικά την εγκατέλειψα την ιδέα για τον χρόνο καθυστέρησης. αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα ποδοδιακόπτη από το ebay και να έχω έτσι και τα 2 χέρια ελεύθερα και να πατάω και όταν θέλω εγώ. Τελικά ποιο σχέα διο να κάνω όμως? Νόμιζα ότι με έναν απλό μονοσταθή πολυδονητή θα έκανα τη δουλειά μου αλλα για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου δουλεύει  :Unsure:

----------


## spiroscfu

> Νόμιζα ότι με έναν απλό μονοσταθή πολυδονητή θα έκανα τη δουλειά μου



Φυσικά !

έβαλες την pullup που σου είπα στο σχέδιο σου

----------


## ds electronics

Καλησπέρα, εφόσον υπάρχει θέμα ανοικτό (μην ανοίγω άλλο) για ηλεκτροπόντα και εφόσον έχω φτιάξει και εγώ μια όπου προσωπικά δεν τις  θεωρώ ότι καλύτερο, τι λέτε για αυτό άραγε λειτουργεί?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spot-Weld-Gu...item1c3a7a1cd1

----------


## elektronio

> .............Θέλω όμως να προσθέσω ένα κύκλωμα το οποίο όταν πατώ το διακόπτη θα έχει 1sec καθυστέρηση(σταθερός χρόνος). Έπειτα θα οπλίζει ένα ρελέ συνδεδεμένο στο πρωτεύων του Μ/Σ για χρόνο μεταβαλλόμενο (0-10sec) και έπειτα θα απενεργοποιείται το ρελέ εως ότου ξαναπατηθεί ο διακόπτης κ.ο.κ...........



Καλησπέρα και χρόνια Πολλά!!
Ο χρόνος του ενός δευτερολέπτου σε τι χρησιμεύει;

----------


## midakos

τον χρόνο του ενός δευτερολέπτου τον σκεφτόμουνα γιατί ήθελα με το που κλείνει ο βραχίονας να ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα το χρονοκύκλωμα, όμως αποφάσισα τελικά να το ενεργοποιώ εγώ μέσω ποδοδιακόπτη όπου και θα έχω εγώ τα 2 χέρια ελεύθερα, αλλα και θα ενεργοποιείται αφού έχω φέρει τα αντικείμενα προς κόλληση στο σωστό σημείο.

----------


## midakos

> Φυσικά !
> 
> έβαλες την pullup που σου είπα στο σχέδιο σου



 :Confused1:  Δεν κατάλαβα τί είναι αυτή η pullup που λες. 
Κοίτα να δεις τι δοκιμάζω και δεν μου βγαίνει και να μου πεις αν είναι λάθος:
Καταγραφή.PNG
αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα για ένα απλό κύκλωμα ενεργοποίησης με χρόνο 1-10 sec

----------


## spiroscfu

στο πιν2 θα συνδέσεις μια αντίσταση 10ΚΩ με την Vcc (αυτή είναι η pull-up)

υγ.
αν όμως έχεις ορίσει για χρόνο 1sec και κρατάς πατημένο τον διακόπτη για 2sec, τότε θα δουλεύει για 3 (2+1)
δηλ. όσο είναι low το threshold θα είναι high η Q και μετά θα μετρήσει τον χρόνο, αν δεν το θέλεις αυτό κάνε το όπως στο σχέδιο που σου έβαλα

----------


## spiroscfu

> άραγε λειτουργεί?



αυτό μάλλον θέλει ισχύ και όχι μόνο αμπέρ, αν βάλεις κάποιο γαϊδούρι μ/σ μάλλον ναι.

----------

